# Sephora piercing policy?



## xStarryEyedX (Jul 1, 2012)

Hey everyone-
  	I can't really find an answer to this question... I am applying to Sephora, just moved to an entirely new state- formerly worked for MAC.... I see their policy on facial piercings/ tattoos... But anyone know anything about surface piercings? I have one on my wrist, and really am not willing to take it out for a job... Also if anyone knows anything about what they pay that would be cool too ( I'm sure it will be significantly less than I was making at MAC, since they are entirely different companies PLUS the cost of living here is wayyyy different).. Thanks so much


----------



## couturesista (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi, Sephora is a great company to work for. I've worked for them for almost 4 yrs. I don't think they have a policy on "surface piercings". I think it maybe up to the discretion of your Store Director, but I don't see it being a problem unless it's a sanitation issue with a client. As for as the pay it varies depending on each employee's experience. At my store we have a lot of former MAC employees. The GRATIS IS AMAZING! Good Luck!


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Moira MUA (Jul 3, 2012)

I'll just add in that I've been working for a Sephora Inside JCPenney for almost a year now and our dress code policy specifically states, for our department, that any hair color, piercing or tattoo is acceptable. Although I'm sure some store directors might try to counteract that if they don't love the look, so be sure to ask ahead of time to stay on their good side. =)


----------

